# 3rd Annual Haunted Hacienda 2009 New Mexico



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

Haunted Hacienda is back for another year, with 2 New Inflatables and this year's Newest Addition: Scare Character Crew!
We are raising money for my Ghost Investigations group, so we can buy Equipment and also for my Girl Scout Troop, so they can buy Uniforms, Books and Equipment. Along with this, my Girls will also be earning Patches for their efforts.
We will have a Whole Property Ghost Investigation for a small donation, Ghost Stories, and Tons of Creepy Fun.
This year's Haunt runs from Oct. 30, 2009 - Nov. 1, 2009, 3 Nights of Scary Fun, Homemade Goodies, Gallons of Candy and all the Scare and Trick or Treat a body can handle!
7:00 p.m. - 11:00 p.m. nightly.
505 Highway 150 #101 Arroyo Seco, NM. 87514


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

I have purchased at least one of the two new Inflatables for this year's Haunt.
The other will be purchased closer in to Halloween.
Next year will be the Final Year for HH at its current location.
We have run out of room and will be doing something new and special with next year's Haunt to send HH into a New Location.
We hope after 2010 's Haunt, to find a larger location for this Event.
Nothing is set in stone, so we will update as things happen.


----------

